# 1964 gto emblem placement



## dannyvolt (Jan 7, 2010)

hi, does anyone have the correct dimensions for gto emblems on the fenders and Q-panels, 1964 gto. thanks, dan.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Try rummaging through these links, might find what you are looking for:

1964 Decal location - PY Online Forums

Location Of The Rear Script 64 Only - PY Online Forums

Rick


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Dan, welcome to the forum. Where you at, would easily for somebody to invite you over to make a pattern. I talk 64!!! Big show in Wichita next weekend, will be over 16 GTO's from the Wichita club entered. Les


----------



## dannyvolt (Jan 7, 2010)

hi, thanks rick that worked out well for the q- panel emblems, just need the fender dimentions. dan


----------

